# Anyone ever tried Ash?



## bobbydrake (Mar 16, 2010)

I was just given some Ash that I cn use to make some nice wood chunks.  It is already dried and it smells pretty good when I cut it with my saw.  Anyone ever tried smoking with it?


----------



## fire it up (Mar 16, 2010)

Never used it but it is safe to smoke with.

Found several sites that sell or use ash wood.

*"Ash*, an exceptional hardwood that is a fast burner, has a light flavor which allows it to easily mix with other hardwoods."


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2010)

NO---NO----Don't burn your old Louisville Slugger !!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just kidding, Ash should be about like Oak. Made 3 kitchens out of Ash. Worked just like Oak, except it was a little more "stringy".

I would think it would be a pretty good wood to smoke with.


Bearcarver


----------



## got14u (Mar 16, 2010)

My grandpa used to use ash from what I was told to smoke fish.


----------



## bobbydrake (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  I haven't gotten my smoker out for the season yet, but as soon as I do I will try the ash and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Mar 17, 2010)

Being a trim carpenter myself, I would think Ash would also be a lot like oak as well, though I have not used it as well.  
Give it a go! Let us know.


----------



## chevyjared (Mar 17, 2010)

SURE HAVE HAS A GOOD SMOKE AND A MILD FLAVOR.
i LIVE IN THE MOUNTIANS OF SOUTHERN CALI AND I OFTEN USE VELVET ASH.


----------



## grizandizz (Mar 17, 2010)

That's good to know, I have about 100 board ft of 8/4 Ash I was looking use on something. Might as well be a brisket this weekend!


----------



## rfarris150 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just make sure you watch your temperatures.  Ash burns hot, hotter than hickory.  It will give you a lighter smoke taste as compared to oak.


----------

